# [DEVICE] iBook e Gentoo su disco esterno Firewire

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

Ho fatto il grande acquisto anch'io. ho un fantastico iBook G4 12". e ci voglio installare Gentoo, ovvio!

ho letto un bel po' di thread sul forum italiano e ppc, ma non riesco a bootare linux dal disco esterno firewire (lacie 20Gb).

sono partito da stage 3 per adesso. ho partizionato il disco in 4: 

sda1: /boot    ext2

sda2: /swap 

sda4: /          ext3

sda3: dati fat32

ora non capisco come installare yaboot, e come bootare quando accendo il mac (premere t all'accensione?).

ho letto questo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=116380&highlight=firewire+boot ma ancora non capisco...  :Rolling Eyes: 

grazie a chi mi aiuta!

DaVe

----------

## cloc3

Scusa se intervengo nella tua discussione con un buon mese di ritardo.

Purroppo, quando la hai introddotta non avevo tempo per occuparmi del problema e condividevo in tutto le tue perplessità.

Avrei potuto al massimo esprmere la mia solidarietà. Carina, ma forse superflua.

Ultimamente, invece, mi sono interessato al boot da firewire con un certo impegno. Credo anzi di essere a due millimetri dalla soluzione finale. Provo a descrivere i miei tentativi, nella speranza di essere di una qualche utilità.

Innanzitutto, premetto che il riferimento al manualino di fw146 è essenziale, e mi sono convinto che, nonostante le mie difficoltà, quel topic dovrebbe essere ritenuto esauriente.

1. Per utilizzare il kernel 2.6.x, tuttavia, è necessario creare un'immagine initrd autonoma. Per fare questo, ho utilizzato il programma mkinitrd:

```

gentoo-ppc root # emerge -a mkinitrd

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/mkinitrd-3.5.7

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] no

Quitting.

```

2. Ho poi compilato il kernel con le istruzioni di fw146, inserendo scsi_mod, sd_mod, ieee1394, ohci1394 e sbp2 come moduli.

3. Quindi ho creato un'immagine di avvio:

```

gentoo-ppc root # mkinitrd -f /boot/lacie6.img.gz 2.6.6 --with=sd_mod --with=sbp2

tail: `-1' option is obsolete; use `-n 1' since this will be removed in the future

gentoo-ppc root #

```

Ho aggiunto le righe "# Now the fun part" suggerite da fw146, e fondamentali per creare il nodo su cui attaccare la /dev/sda

Ho utilizzato per le mie prove il kernel 2.6.6 e il 2.6.3, anche in riferimento a questo topic, che denuncia un baco del kernel 2.6.4.

(Potrebbe eseere necessario usare il kernel 2.6.1 per ppc? Se si, è ancora nel portage?)

4. In seguito ho provato a configurare il fine /etc/yaboot.conf.

Qui segnalo una differenza tra le mie esigenze e quelle del topic di fw146: io non ho bisogno di installare completamente il sistema su firewire, ma solo la partizione di root. Desidero che la partizione di ofboot rimanga sul disco rigido, dove stava prima. Altrimenti sarei costretto a ripartizionare completamente il mio lacie.

Questo è l'aspetto del mio yaboot:

```

#yaboot.conf - generated by DrakX

init-message="\nWelcome to Mandrake Linux!\n"

boot=/dev/hda12

ofboot=hd:12

delay=30

timeout=15

install=/usr/lib/yaboot/yaboot

magicboot=/usr/lib/yaboot/ofboot

enablecdboot

enableofboot

defaultos=linux

default=testata

image=hd:13,/boot/vmlinuz-2.4.21-0.13mdk

   label=l

   root=/dev/hda13

   initrd=hd:13,/boot/initrd-2.4.21-0.13mdk.img

   append=" devfs=mount acpi=off"

   read-only

image=hd:10,/boot/vmlinux6

   label=testata

   root=/dev/hda10

#   append="root=/dev/sda9"

   initrd=hd:10,/boot/initrd-2.6.6.img.gz

#   sysmap=/boot/System.map

   read-only

image=hd:10,/boot/lacie3

#   device=fw/node@00d04b2904088a91/sbp-2@c000/disk@0: 

   label=prova3

   root=/dev/sda9

#   append="root=/dev/sda9"

   initrd=hd:10,/boot/lacie3.img.gz

   sysmap=hd:10,/boot/lacie3.map

   read-only

image=hd:10,/boot/lacie6

#   device=fw/node@00d04b2904088a91/sbp-2@c000/disk@0: 

   label=prova6

   root=/dev/sda9

#   append="root=/dev/sda9"

   initrd=/boot/lacie6.img.gz

   sysmap=/boot/lacie6.map

   read-only

macos=hd:9

macosx=hd:11

```

Contiene un'immagine vmlinux6 standard, per montare la /root su ide, ma che usa un initrd capace di caricare al volo il firewire (che infatti è già presente nella dev di initrd):

```

gentoo-ppc root # ls /initrd/dev/sd* -d

/initrd/dev/sd/     /initrd/dev/sda11@  /initrd/dev/sda4@  /initrd/dev/sda8@

/initrd/dev/sda@    /initrd/dev/sda12@  /initrd/dev/sda5@  /initrd/dev/sda9@

/initrd/dev/sda1@   /initrd/dev/sda2@   /initrd/dev/sda6@

/initrd/dev/sda10@  /initrd/dev/sda3@   /initrd/dev/sda7@

```

 Inoltre, il mio yaboot contiene due immagini di prova, per montare /root su firewire. Per verifica, posto il file /etc/fstab della partizione /dev/sda9:

```

/dev/sda9               /               ext3            noatime                 0 0

/dev/hda15              none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

```

5. Purtroppo, il risultato finale è molto promettente (nel senso che, apparentemente, tutto funziona, fino quasi all'ultimo passaggio), ma è ancora un listato di quelli che bisogna copiare a mano in 180 secondi:

```

...

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem).

Mounted devfs on /dev

Red Hat nash version 3.5.7 starting

Loading scsi_mod.ko module

SCSI subsystem initialized

Loading sd_mod.ko module

Loading ieee1394.ko module

Loading ohci1394.ko module

ohci1394: $Rev: 1203 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ohci1394: fw-host0: Unexpected PCI resource lenght of 1000!

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[40] MMIO=[f5000000-f50007ff] Max Packet=[2048]

Loading sbp2.ko module

sbp2: 1205 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

Mounting /proc filesystem

Making sure /dev/sda is present

Sleep for 3 seconds to make sure modules have initialized

ieee1394: got invalid ack 252 from node 65535 (tcode 0)

scsi0: SCSI emulation fo IEEE-1394 SBP-2 Devices

ieee1394: sbp2: Logged into SBP-2 devices

  Vendor: TOSHIBA Model: MK4018GAS Rev: Q1.0

  Type: Direct-Access ANSI SCSI revision: 06

  SCSI device sda: 78140160 512-byte hdwr sectors (40008 MB)

sda asking for cache data failed

sda: assuming drive cache: write trough /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0 [mac] p1 p2 p3 p4 p5 p6 p7 p8 p9 p10 p11 p12

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi 0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Created block devices

Mounting root filesystem

mount: error 6 mounting ext3

pivot_root (/sysroot, /sysroot/initrd) failed: 2

umount /initrd/proc failed: 2

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 148k init 4k chrp 32k prep

kernel panic: No init found. Try passing init=option to kernel.

<0>Rebooting in 180 seconds

```

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Mounting root filesystem
> 
> mount: error 6 mounting ext3
> 
> pivot_root (/sysroot, /sysroot/initrd) failed: 2
> ...

 

ext3 é compilato come modulo o come builtin?

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> In ogni caso ho provato anche a ricompilare il kernel con ext3 come modulo, considerando che, in fondo, il primo filesystem caricato è quello ext2 dell'immagine initrd, ma il risultato è stato identico al precedente.

 

Il motivo per cui é necessario compilarlo builtin é che i moduli stanno nella root partition, quindi il kernel per leggere l'ext3 avrebbe bisogno di caricare un file che si trova sulla ext3.

Questo a meno di metterlo nell'initrd ma mi sa che incasinerebbe la cosa.

Sicuro che tutti i moduli necessari sono stati inclusi nel tuo initrd?

(N.B. ricorda che io vado per supposizioni e ti posso dare solo supporto morale... non so molto sulla creazione/modifica dell'initrd)

----------

## cloc3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (N.B. ricorda che io vado per supposizioni e ti posso dare solo supporto morale... non so molto sulla creazione/modifica dell'initrd)

 

Anche qualcosa di più direi...

A proposito, complimenti per la velocità. Avevo cancellato quel topic due minuti dopo averlo scritto perchè ero andato avanti di un altro passo, grazie alle tue osservazioni su ext3 builtin. Ma non decisivo.

Ritornerò presto alla carica.

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> A proposito, complimenti per la velocità. Avevo cancellato quel topic due minuti dopo averlo scritto perchè ero andato avanti di un altro passo, grazie alle tue osservazioni su ext3 builtin. Ma non decisivo.
> 
> 

 

Beh, il problema é interessante...  :Smile: 

Ti faccio notare che dando in pasto a google la linea:

```

"kernel panic: No init found. Try passing init=option to kernel. "

```

si trovano alcuni link che potrebbero interessarti come questo

----------

## cloc3

Ho preso la mia partizione lacie!

Grazie tantissime a randomaze e a fw146 (ma lui dovrò ringraziarlo in inglese).

A seguire le spiegazioni tecniche.

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

grazie ragazzi per l'aiuto!

è un po' che non scrivo a riguardo, è che macosx va così bene   :Embarassed: 

comunque sembra che la direzione è buona, aspetto gli ultimi consigli e dopo riprovo anch'io!

ciao

DV

----------

